# How Old are your Little Ones?



## NataliexLiam

Just Wondering how old your little one is. Boy or Girl? How your birth went.. Or C section.. How old were you when you became a mother. And Trying to get back your PP body. :)


----------



## lizmageeful

1 month 5 days, girl, Birth went as smoothly as could be expected, Im 17, and ive just been trying to eat super healthily. :)


----------



## ClairAye

I have an 11 month old boy, I was 17 when I had him.

My labour was awful lol. I had a 38 hour long labour and pushed for almost 3 hours, he was delivered by forceps as I needed an EMCS but I was far too ill and it would have been dangerous to me to have one.

I didn't manage to get my PP body back before falling pregnant again (I put on 5 stone/70lb in pregnancy) but I did 30 day shred, wii fit and weight watchers


----------



## 060509.x

I have an almost 13 month old, labour and birth didn't go the way I wanted it to as I had to be monitored when they couldn't get Alice's heartbeat. I wanted to be active during labour. I had just turned 19, two days before becoming a mother. I haven't done anything to get my pp body back. I can't seem to curb my appetite for junk food. I'm only a stone/14lbs more than my pp weight.


----------



## snowfia

I have a 15 month old. The birth went amazingly imo. I did want a water birth and I couldn't. But that's the only thing I'd change. And I was on track to getting my pp body back and now I'm pregnant again so that failed haha.


----------



## x__amour

How old your little one is? 
2 1/2 next week.

Boy or Girl?
Girl.

How your birth went or c-section?
C-section & garbage.

How old were you when you became a mother?
19.

Trying to get back your PP body?
Eating well and working out.


----------



## aidensxmomma

My little ones are:
Aiden-5 years old
Madalynn-3 1/2 years old
Seraphina-would be 16 months old (we lost her to SIDS when she was 3 1/2 months)

Boy or Girl:
Boy
Girl
Girl

Birth:
All three births were induced vaginal deliveries. If I could have changed anything about them, it would be getting pain medication for the first two (it made me feel sick and groggy and didn't help that much) and that I wouldn't have gotten induced if I didn't need to. 

Age You Became A Mother:
16 when I had Aiden. I then had Mady when I was 18 and had Seraphina when I was 20.

Trying to get back PP body:
I'm trying to eat better and exercise more. I never got it back completely between kids so I'm kind of trying to play catch-up now.


----------



## MrsDani

My son is 10 almost 11 months now. :nope:
And I had a pretty cool birth story. My son was born all natural on a HOTEL bed. :haha: If you want more details feel free to ask and I can give you the real story to it.
I was 18 when I conceived and 19 when I gave birth. 
My PP body was back after like a week so there isn't much to say about that.


----------



## KatieMichhele

My little girl will be one on the 10th, and im turning 19 on the 14th, I was 17 when I became a mum as she was born 4 days before my birthday :) 
I had a very bad labour, was in active labour for 3 and a half days, had a forceps delivery, but even then the doctor had her feet up on the delivery table trying to pull her out, seriously thought they ere going to pull her head off, was cut in the wrong place, doctor didn't clamp the umbilical cord properly so when it was cut blood went everywhere and half of where they cut they didn't even stitch up -.- luckily I lost all my baby weight straight away and was back in to normal in a few days, unfortunately 3 months later I got the implant and have gained weight like hell and its not coming off :( xx


----------



## MummyMana

I have a little girl, Imogen, who is 10 Weeks on Saturday :) my labour had its ups and downs, labour itself was 3 and a half hours, but I was in hospital for 2 days with broken waters... I had an epidural but it didn't work and they didn't believe me :( I was 19 when I had her. And I'm "not allowed" to go back to my pre pregnancy weight.


----------



## amygwen

MY DS is almost three years old. He's a boy.

Birth was fine. I had a c-section, was disappointed I couldn't have a vaginal birth, but overall the experience was fine. C-section was hard to recover from but thankfully Vicodin helped me big time! I was 20 years old when I had him and I've been trying this entire time to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight - impossible!!


----------



## Tanara

_I have a 5 Year Old son and a 2 Year Old daughter. 

With my son i was 9 days overdue, I had to be induced, and used laughing gas a little through my labor. But other than that no drugs or interventions. Total labor and delivary was 2 1/2 hours. I had no tearing and was back to my Pre Pregnancy weight by the time he was 18 months old. (I gained 70lbs).

With my daughter i was 12 days overdue, i went into labor naturally, had no drugs (i asked for laughing gas but never used it) or interventions. My total labor and delivery with her was 1 hour and a half, although I only pushed 5 times and it took 7 minutes for her to be born. I was back to my pre pregnancy weight by the time she was 4 Months old. ( I gained 32lbs)_


----------



## beanzz

I have a 13 month old :) had a hospital birth with gas and air, thank god it was a quick labour. I got smaller than my pre pregnancy weight but I think I've put weight on again now I've stopped Breastfeeding :( I'm too used to having the extra calories I'm eating like a pig now haha


----------



## haydenmummy

How old your little one is? 
Hayden-4 next month
Aleia-almost 6 months

Boy or Girl?
Boy
Girl.

How your birth went or c-section?
Sons-horrible 25 hours he was back to back and got stuck so had to have forceps I also had a 3rd degree tear witch I had 40 stiches and they all fell out and got infected. 
Daughters- planned C-section due to 3rd degree tear and it went amazingly was back to normal and working out after 5 weeks. 


How old were you when you became a mother?
Son-16
Daughter-19

Trying to get back your PP body?
Eating well and doing an hour walk everyday plus doing 30 min belly tighting workout :) I'm almost back to pre body with my daughte but with my son I gained 5 an half stone so I struggled to get back to normal lol


----------



## lil lovey

A 4 month old baby boy. I had a c section. I was surprise how well it went as I hate needles. So everything went well. Was 17 when I had him. I'm trying to get back but its so hard:( with school and all maybe once I've got the exams outta my way it will happen


----------



## Radiance

*My little ones are:*
Jack- 15 months 
Justyce-2 years old

*Boy or Girl:*
Boy
Girl

*Birth:*
Both were vaginal-
I was induced at almost 42 weeks with my daughter and had no pain medication. Labor went great with her! I had 6 people in my room and we laughed and played board games. With my son (2nd), I went to my 35 week check up feeling fabulous, to find out that my water had already broken, I was dilated 6 and completely thinned. I was in the hospital and they gave me pitocin because my water had been broken for some time, I also had placenta abruption (that started at 11 weeks pregnant) so I had the choice of being put to sleep or the epidural for a needed emergency c-section. I chose the epidural, I had a bad reaction- my entire face went numb, I started blacking out and going unconscious and my heartbeat went to 200+. <--- It was a very scary labor but both myself and baby were okay! :) 

*
Age You Became A Mother:*
16 and 17 
I am now 19 years old. 

*Trying to get back PP body:*
With my 1st, I lost it all the first 5 days, with my 2nd, it took about 8 months to get toned again though I looked great for having a new baby, and as of last month I had 15 pounds I wanted to lose, then I found out I was pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.dream

I have a 4 year old boy and a belly baby due November . I was 16 when my son was born and am 20 now . 

My son was a vaginal birth after 39 hours of labour . Had contractions from 33 weeks that would be a minute long and 3 minutes apart and then stop , until he was born at 36 weeks , he had a bleed in his brain being born and had absense seizures until he was 6 months , colic until he had a hernia repaired at 6.5 months , and still has asthma and allergies.


----------



## octosquishy

Hey there!! :)

My son Isiah Don is actually 13 months old now, and I am actually 18 weeks pregnant with baby #2. I had a pretty alright labor with Isiah up until the end, I ended up in labor for 36 hours, the last few hours were the worst, I ended up either having a "vanishing twin" or my waters had ruptured before and re-sealed, so I had "two" waters to break, and when the second one broke it was horrible with contractions every minute for 6 hours and I wasn't dilating past 6 cm, so they had to give me an emergency c-section, but it was such a relief. I love my little guy so much more than I ever thought possible!! :cloud9: I was 16 when I became pregnant and 17 when I had him. And as for PP body...yeah that's not happening anymore lol, I was trying to count calories and I slimmed down almost 20 lbs, then I gained it back when I got preggo again lol!! But all in all, I'm pretty happy <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

First: girl, called Robyn. She is now 3 years 9 months old. She was a natural delivery, 41+4, born in meconium, born on 'dry land' after labouring in the birthing pool with gas &air. I conceived her at 17, gave birth at 18.

Second: boy, called Logan. He is now 2 years 3 months old. He was a natural delivery, 40w, born in meconium, water birth with gas&air. Conceived and gave birth at 19.

Third: girl, called Erin. She is now 1 month 2 days old. She was a natural delivery, 40w+6, born in meconium, water birth with gas &air. Conceived and gave birth at 21. 

:flower:


----------



## a.c.d.e

My daughter is 31 months now, I had a vaginal birth, she was 5 days late but came on her own, I was 21 when she was born and I am still working on getting back to my PP body, I had the mirena which made me gain tons of weight and I just recently had it out so hopefully I get there soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm Hannah and have a little boy called Oliver who is now 16 months old. I fell pregnant at 18 and gave birth a few weeks before my 19th. I hated my birth experience for so many different reasons. I spent most of my labour at home and arrived at hospital at 7cm, Oliver's heart rate kept dropping so went to theatre where he was forceps delivered. I found it awful but was obviously just glad to get my healthy boy :) I am down to my pre-pregnancy weight now, I only had quite a small bump though so didn't have too much weight to shift after giving birth so healthy eating and going on walks did the trick really! xx


----------



## babyjan

I'm 21 my lil boy is 16 months, birth was horrible and 16 hours long ended up getting induced, had the epidural and episiotomy (everything I tried to avoid).

I lost the pregnancy weight quite quickly probably due to breastfeeding. But didn't gain much in the first place.

I became a mother at 20, pregnant at 19 :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

LO is going to be three next month, and is a girl. Birth went lovely, and only lasted a whole 2.5 hours long, if that from start to finish. She was born the day before my 18th birthday. Before I got pregnant with our second, I was just watching what I ate....sort of.
Just Wondering how old your little one is. Boy or Girl? How your birth went.. Or C section.. How old were you when you became a mother. And Trying to get back your PP body


----------



## A132429

Jacob turned one this week and I was 20 when I had him..Labour was just 6 hours long, he was back to back and they needed to use a ventouse which left him with a big cut on his head for a few weeks :( and I had an epidural and episiotomy ..I was lucky enough to get my pre pregnancy body back without really doing anything, so Im hoping its going to be just as easy after this LO is born :)


----------



## magic93

I'm Lisa 19 years old, I was 18 when we got pregnant.
My son Quinsy is 9 weeks old, I had a pretty good labour I got induced 8 days past my duedate they gave me pitocin n my contractions were sooo strong but I was in labour only 3.5 hours I had an epidural but still felt everything!! Only thing I would change about it is I wouldnt have took the epidural..
I am 7pounds heavier than my prepregnancy weight but I was underweight before my pregnancy so I am happy with my weight now


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I have got a little boy who is going to be 2 in August! I was 17 when I got pregnant and 18 when I had him. My birth was very long & disappointing! I was in labour for 47 hours. I had very drug you could name and when I was at 10 cm's I started to push but no luck. I was pushing for 2.5 hours. They realised that his head was down but his body was twisted so had to go for an emergency section. During the section I had lost a lot of blood so even though I was up and well 2 days after I had to stay in hospital for another 4 days so they could do all the tests that they needed to on me. I was also told that due to the complications that for every child I had after I would have to have a planned c section x


----------



## MommyGrim

I have a (nearly) 3 year old daughter!
My birth was amazing, went into labor naturally, wasn't in too much pain, got the epidural at 6cm and pushed for 30min before my daughter was born. She did have meconium aspiration (where she pooped while she was in there an inhaled some of it) so she had a few issues after she was born with breathing but she managed to stay out of the NICU so we were happy! 
I became a mother at 17.
And I never got back to my PP body, but that was from laziness so.....


----------



## sarah0108

I am 20 now, i have a girl (Harriet) who is now 4. I was pregnant at 15 and had her at 16. Normal delivery, i also have a boy (Max) who is 3, i was pregnant at 16 with him and had him at 17. I had a water birth with him.

I got below pre preg size before Max was 6 months old, then i gained and got bigger than i was when i was pregnant! I have been on a weightloss mission since March now and im officially just below my weight i was before i fell pregnant with Max. So i'm getting there!


----------



## mayb_baby

I have a little boy called Michael and he is 2 1/2, he was 7lb and my birth wasn't what I planned but it was natural after 79hours :haha:. 

I am 22 now but I was 18 when I conceived and 19 when I gave birth.
I am quite small 5ft 2 and I was 105lb prepregnancy and at 39+9 I was over 150lb, I snapped back to 112 within a week or so but had to work hard to get to 105lb and then I got to 94lb last year. It was exercise and healthy eating :) 

Now I am TTC I have upped my weight but I am still healthy and weigh 110lb


----------



## Jakki95

I have a little boy who will be 10 months old tomorrow!
I had a very quick but difficult birth - tried suction and had to resort to forceps - was in hospital for a week after getting blood transfusions and IV antibiotics.
I was 17 when I gave birth and am now 18.


----------



## bsd

My LO is 6 months old. He's a boy, thought he was a girl all the way up until the gender ultrasound :haha:

The labor overall went well! I went 10 days overdue and had to be induced which I was REALLY sad about. After the pitocin and the breakage of my waters my contractions were extremely intense and were 30 seconds apart for 4 straight hours.. with the pain only getting worse the entire time. I asked for the epidural but didn't get it until hours later, and it didn't even work. (The last couple pushes I didn't feel I don't know if it was finally the epidural or just natural adrenaline). Over all I felt pain for only 4.5 hours total, and I pushed that baby out in 15 minutes flat! :happydance:

I was 19 when I got pregnant, and 20 when I had LO. My OH and I had been together for 3 years before I got pregnant, and got married when LO was 3 months old :friends: :wedding:

My weight is a different story entirely. I have always been underweight and doctors don't know why. They tell me I just need to eat, but I literally don't have an appetite ever and eating makes me feel sick so I've been struggling with it for years. That was actually one of my biggest fears when I found out I was pregnant was that I couldn't gain enough weight. But with hard work (fighting morning sickness and my appetite problem) I did a great job! I delivered an 8.6lb baby!!! (Remember I only pushed him out in 15 minutes too!:winkwink:) I am pretty proud of myself for that! But as it comes to the PP weight it took me no time at all to go back down to 94lbs because of my eating problem.. I am the complete opposite of everyone else! I need to make sure I eat enough calories or at least 3 balanced meals a day because I get extremely shaky and dehydrated its a mess! I BF as well which makes it much more dire that I get my nutrients.. I've heard it's actually harder to gain weight than it is to lose it.. if you are a person like me with my appetite and metabolism. :dohh:


----------



## Feff

My daughter is a bit over 2 months old :) I got pregnant at 16 and had her at 16! My labour went really well until the pushing stage, I was so tired and was pushing for ages so a doctor came to examine me and as she was she felt Elodie turn back to back :dohh: so I had to go to theatre and get the epidural and forceps :( was so gutted! She weighed 7lb 10oz which I was really surprised at because I carried her quite small! As of Tuesday she weighs 12lb 12oz, the little chubber :winkwink: I'm near enough down to my pre pregnancy size, just still a bit wobbly but once I start exercising that should go hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle is 20 months old. I found out I was pregnant when I was nearing the end of 19 I had her when I was 20, I'm now 22.

Bit of a crap time with the birth.. I was induced at 37 weeks due to GD induction failed and was left to go 10 days over due and had an elective c-section overall pleasant experience but the recovery was awful :(. She weighed 7lb 4 oz and was born on 11/11/2011 so a pretty cool birthday. 

I still feel so young compared to other mums on here lol.

Back to Pre birth weight pffftt no never been so far away lol


----------



## jozylynn896

I have a boy and he's 3months old tomorrow! My labor was great. I went into the hospital at 2 in the morning for terrible terrible back pains at 40+2. I was in labor! Nothing really happened at all until about 1:00. At 1 I was only like 3cm and they checked me again because I was in excruciating pain! I was at a 6! About 10 minutes later I couldn't take it. I got the epidural. Suddenly I was at 10 cm! The epidural did not work and I felt everything! I guess it didn't work because I went from a three to a ten in 30 mins. No pain medicine can fix that! Lol. I started pushong at 1:30 and Noah was born at 1:41 on April 12th of 2013. 

About my body. I was sorta big prepregnancy. I'm 5"9" so I'm tall! I only put on about 25-30lbs with Noah. I lost it all wothin like a week but I'm pretty lazy and love Doritos :p. Does that sum it up? Haha.


----------



## Firstinflight

Have a 7 month old beautiful boy named joey by regular VB...January 11th, 2013 6lbs15oz 22 inches long 
Due again 04/06/2014 and hoping for pink bows and butterflies.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Emily is 2 this month! She was born via emergency c section weighing 9lbs 6oz at 40+6. Her brother Nathan is 6 months old and he was born via elective c section weighing 8lbs 3oz at 38+4! I have just started my slim fast diet, so hopefully lose all this weight soon! xx


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

NataliexLiam said:


> Just Wondering how old your little one is. Boy or Girl? How your birth went.. Or C section.. How old were you when you became a mother. And Trying to get back your PP body. :)

my "little one" is 18 months old now ! I have a little girl. my labor was 36 hours long and I know its weird but I loved the process. its so empowering and I would do it 10 times over if I didn't have to deal with the recovery. I was 17 when I became a mother - and getting back my pp body ? calorie counting yoga!


----------

